# Μεταγραφή ονοματεπωνύμων (GRE > LAT) με διαστάσεις πολιτικές



## Earion (Oct 6, 2012)

Στο τεύχος 23 (Σεπτέμβριος 2012) του _The Books’ Journal_ (σ. 34-35) ο Παναγιώτης Δημητράς, εκπρόσωπος του Ελληνικού Παρατηρητηρίου των Συμφωνιών του Ελσίνκι, παρουσιάζει --για πολλοστή φορά από τις στήλες του περιοδικού-- το θέμα της ελλιπούς εφαρμογής από την Ελλάδα των διεθνών συμβατικών υποχρεώσεών της στο θέμα των δικαιωμάτων του παιδιού. Η Επιτροπή του ΟΗΕ για τα Δικαιώματα του Παιδιού (Committee on the Rights of the Child, CRC), μετά από καταγγελίες, εξέτασε την περίπτωση της Ελλάδας στις 6 και 7 Ιουνίου στη Γενεύη. Η τελική εικόνα που προέκυψε … επαναλαμβάνει πως η Ελλάδα είναι μια χώρα χωρίς αντίληψη ότι τα παιδιά είναι υποκείμενα δικαιωμάτων … Τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ αποσιώπησαν πλήρως το γεγονός.

Στη συνέχεια ο αρθρογράφος παρουσιάζει τις βασικές συστάσεις της επιτροπής.

Μεταξύ άλλων, η επιτροπή εξέφρασε την ανησυχία της για την εφαρμογή της σαρίας σε θέματα οικογενειακού δικαίου στη μουσουλμανική μειονότητα της Θράκης … επισήμανε τις συνεχιζόμενες διακρίσεις σε βάρος των παιδιών Ρομά, των παιδιών τουρκικής προέλευσης, των παιδιών που ανήκουν στη μουσουλμανική κοινότητα της Θράκης, των παιδιών που αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ως ανήκουσες στη μακεδονική μειονότητα … των παιδιών με αναπηρίες, των παιδιών του δρόμου και των παιδιών με γονείς μετανάστες χωρίς έγγραφα … (καθώς και για πολλά άλλα θέματα που δεν έχουν να κάνουν στενά με κοινωνικές μειονότητες)

Ειδικά μία περίπτωση μου έλκυσε το ενδιαφέρον:

Παράλληλα, αναφέρθηκε και το πρόβλημα με την αυθαίρετη μετεγγραφή στα ελληνικά τουρκικών ονομάτων στα δελτία αστυνομικής ταυτότητας και στη συνέχεια η μετεγγραφή με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες με τρόπο που τα κάνουν ακατανόητα, πράγμα που δημιουργεί προβλήματα στα άτομα που έχουν τέτοια δελτία στην κατοχή τους ειδικά όταν ταξιδεύουν ή σπουδάζουν στο εξωτερικό. Στις εκθέσεις που υποβλήθηκαν από το Ελληνικό Παρατηρητήριο των Συμφωνιών του Ελσίνκι (ΕΠΣΕ) αναφέρονται τέσσερα παραδείγματα. Ο Abdulhalim (στα τουρκικά) μετεγγράφεται ως Αμπντουλχαλήμ και μετά μεταφέρεται ως Amptoulchalim. Ο Abdurachman μετεγγράφεται ως Απτουραχμάν και μετά μεταφέρεται ως Aptourachman. Ο Dukkanci μετεγγράφεται ως Ντουγκιαντζή και μετά μετεγγράφεται ως Ntougkiantzi, με αποτέλεσμα να αντιμετωπίσει σοβαρά προβλήματα ταυτοπροσωπίας όταν σπούδαζε στην Τουρκία. Χειρότερη είναι η περίπτωση του Sezgin Durgut, που γεννήθηκε ανιθαγενής και μόνο χάρη στις επίμονες προσπάθειες του ΕΠΣΕ πήρε ιθαγένεια. Σε διάφορα κρατικά έγγραφα αναφέρεται ως Δουργούτ, Ντουργκούτ, Ντουρκούτ, Τουργκούτ, Ντουργούτ, Ντουργούκ, Durgut και Durkut και Σεζγκίν, Σεσγίν, Σεϊζκίν, Sezkin και Sezgin. Η σύζυγός του αναφέρεται ως Σονγκιούλ, Σουγκιούλ και Σιουγκιούλ. Η μητέρα του ως Ζεϊρά και Ζεχρά, Σαλήογλου και Σαλή Ογλού. Ο δε πατέρας της ως Ιμπραχήμ και Ιβραχήμ. Αρκούσε στις αρχές να είχαν παντού τα τουρκικά ονόματα με μια και μόνη ελληνική μετεγγραφή ώστε να μην ταλαιπωρούνται οι μειονοτικοί. Η Επιτροπή ζήτησε από την Ελλάδα όλα τα παιδιά να καταχωρούνται με το όνομα που επέλεξαν οι γονείς ή κηδεμόνες τους.

Πέρα από την κακή χρήση του όρου _μετεγγραφή _αντί _μεταγραφή_, και της απουσίας εδώ κι εκεί αρκετών κομμάτων που χρειάζονται για να διευκολύνουν την ανάγνωση, η παραπάνω παράγραφος μου προκάλεσε μερικές σκέψεις:


Γιατί καταρχήν να μη γράφονται τα ονόματα Ελλήνων πολιτών στην ελληνική γραφή; Δεν είναι η ελληνική (και γραφή) η επίσημη γλώσσα (και γραφή) του ελληνικού κράτους; Αναγνωρίζεται άλλη γλώσσα (ή/και γραφή) από το ελληνικό κράτος ως επίσημη;


Έχετε δει εσείς στην πράξη να αποδέχεται το ελληνικό κράτος άλλη γραφή σε επίσημα έγγραφά του; (Ερώτηση με νόημα, γιατί εγώ έχω να σας δείξω τέτοια παραδείγματα)


Τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρονται εικονίζουν ηθελημένη πολιτική διακρίσεων εις βάρος Ελλήνων πολιτών ή δείγματα της προαιώνιας γραφειοκρατικής νωθρότητας και ανεπάρκειας (με το πρόσθετο βάρος ότι ο κρατικός μηχανισμός, αγνοώντας την κουλτούρα και τα έθιμα ονοματοδοσίας των ομάδων αυτών, δυσκολεύεται να τα βγάλει πέρα);


Αν τέλος πάντων δημιουργείται πρόβλημα με το μεταγραμματισμό στο λατινικό αλφάβητο, όπου ο Abdurahman (και όχι Abdurachman, όπως αφέθηκε από τυπογραφική αβλεψία) γίνεται αγνώριστος (Aptourachman), γιατί να μην εφαρμόζεται η ισχύουσα (στα χαρτιά τουλάχιστον) λύση που μας έδωσε αφορμή για συζήτηση σε αυτό το νήμα, έτσι /όπως την τεκμηριώνει ο Ζάζουλας (ιδίως στο #15);

Η οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση σχετικά με τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα καλό είναι να γίνει με την επίγνωση ότι υπάρχουν πολλά συστήματα γραφής παγκοσμίως, όχι μόνο το λατινικό, και ότι είναι όλα ισότιμα μεταξύ τους (εφόσον όλοι οι άνθρωποι και όλοι οι πολιτισμοί είμαστε ίσοι). Να το πω με άλλα λόγια, αν το ελληνικό κράτος υποχρεωθεί να γράφει έγγραφά του στο λατινικό αλφάβητο, γιατί δεν θα υποχρεωθεί να γράφει και στο γεωργιανό;


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2012)

Για το ζήτημα της ταυτοπροσωπίας στην Τουρκία: δεν το θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα σοβαρό και το πρόβλημα είναι των Τούρκων, οι οποίοι θα μπορούσαν άνετα να δεχτούν ότι ο Aptourachman είναι ο Έλληνας Abdurahman. Kαι γιατί αυτουνού το πρόβλημα είναι σοβαρότερο από το δικό μου που μου έχουν αλλάξει τα φώτα στο όνομα οι Άγγλοι; Ή κάθε άλλου Έλληνα;
Έχω μια φίλη που ο πατέρας της είναι Άραβας και γκρινίαζει ότι το Η με το οποίο αρχίζει το επίθετό της το έκανε το ελληνικό κράτος CH. Μα αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει Η στο αρχικό, καθώς είναι γραμμένο στο αραβικό αλφάβητο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2012)

Στον παγκοσμιοποιημένο κόσμο θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη ώστε δίπλα στο όνομά μας που αναγράφεται σε επίσημα έγγραφα και ανεπίσημα κείμενα έτσι που πρέπει να γράφεται και να διαβάζεται και να προφέρεται στη γλώσσα του κυρίως κειμένου, θα εμφανίζεται το όνομά μας έτσι που θέλουμε ή πρέπει να είναι σε κάποιο δεύτερο σύστημα γραφής. Για παράδειγμα: έχουμε πιστοποιητικό γάμου Βρετανών σε ελληνικό νησί και πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται πώς γράφουν το όνομά τους στα αγγλικά. Μεταφράζεται το πιστοποιητικό στα αγγλικά για χρήση από τις αγγλικές αρχές και ο Βρετανός ελπίζει να έχει πετύχει ο μεταφραστής τη μεταγραφή γιατί αλλιώς οι βρετανικές αρχές θα πρέπει να πιστέψουν ότι ο Blayne είναι ίδιος με τον Blain. (Δεν τα βγάζω από το μυαλό μου. Προχτές με έσωσε από γκάφα το ότι υπήρχαν ευανάγνωστες υπογραφές.) Το ίδιο βέβαια και σε κάθε μετάφραση που σέβεται τον εαυτό της: αν το διεθνές / λατινογραμμένο όνομα δεν μπορεί να μπει δίπλα στο ελληνικό, ας μπει σε υποσημείωση ή σε ευρετήριο στο τέλος, ανάλογα με τις ισορροπίες της έκδοσης.

Στην περίπτωση των ξένων που ζούνε στην Ελλάδα και πρέπει να έχουν χαρτιά με το όνομά τους στα ελληνικά, ας υπάρχει κάπου εκεί δίπλα και διεθνής μεταγραφή (δεν μπορούμε να γράφουμε το όνομα του Άραβα στα αραβικά ή του Κινέζου στα κινεζικά) — τη μεταγραφή που ο ίδιος θέλει, αν είναι εγγράμματος, όχι οπωσδήποτε αυτή που βγάζει κάποιο πρόγραμμα. Αλλιώς παίζουμε το σπασμένο τηλέφωνο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μεταφράζεται το πιστοποιητικό στα αγγλικά για χρήση από τις αγγλικές αρχές και ο Βρετανός ελπίζει να έχει πετύχει ο μεταφραστής τη μεταγραφή γιατί αλλιώς οι βρετανικές αρχές θα πρέπει να πιστέψουν ότι ο Blayne είναι ίδιος με τον Blain.


Μα, μιλάμε σοβαρά τώρα; Όποιος έχει απευθυνθεί στη Μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία του Υπ.Εξ. γνωρίζει ότι ο αιτών μετάφραση συμπληρώνει στην αίτησή του και το πώς θέλει (ή πρέπει) να αναγράφονται στη ΓΣ τα όποια αναφερόμενα κύρια ονόματα. Πόσο γκάου πρέπει να είναι κάποιος για να αφήσει κάτι τέτοιο στην τύχη — και ειδικά σε πιστοποιητικό;

ΥΓ Βέβαια, για πιστοποιητικό γάμου το να είναι αδύνατον να αποδειχθεί η ταυτοπροσωπία μπορεί να είναι εν δυνάμει βολικότατο...


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα, μιλάμε σοβαρά τώρα; Όποιος έχει απευθυνθεί στη Μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία του Υπ.Εξ. γνωρίζει ότι ο αιτών μετάφραση συμπληρώνει στην αίτησή του και το πώς θέλει (ή πρέπει) να αναγράφονται στη ΓΣ τα όποια αναφερόμενα κύρια ονόματα. Πόσο γκάου πρέπει να είναι κάποιος για να αφήσει κάτι τέτοιο στην τύχη — και ειδικά σε πιστοποιητικό;


Επειδή μιλάμε σοβαρά και επειδή δεν περνάνε όλες οι μεταφράσεις πιστοποιητικών από τους οργανωμένους υπαλλήλους του Υπ.Εξ., προτείνω να αρχίσουμε εκστρατεία προς όλα τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία του εξωτερικού με αίτημα: «Κάθε μετάφραση που περιλαμβάνει ονόματα τα οποία θα πρέπει να μεταγραφούν / μεταγραμματιστούν από ένα αλφάβητο σε ένα διαφορετικό θα πρέπει να συνοδεύεται από δήλωση των ενδιαφερομένων που θα αφορά τη μεταγραφή των ονομάτων που προτιμούν, ειδάλλως ο μεταφραστής δεν ευθύνεται για τις όποιες αυθαιρεσίες του στο συγκεκριμένο εγχείρημα». Και υπάρχουν και άλλα παρόμοια αιτήματα που θα έκαναν σοφότερους τους PM των ξένων γραφείων.


----------

